# Sous Vide Top Round (Tender Test)



## Bearcarver

*Sous Vide Top Round* (Tender Test)

Turning a Tough cut of meat into a Tender meal is one of the Main reasons I got this thing, so let's have at it.

OK Gang, I finally get to test my first Top Round in my “Sous Vide Supreme” oven.
We found a small Top Round (2.61 lbs) on sale @ $2.88.
So after a bunch of searching, I came up with my plan, and we think I hit this one pretty good. I gave it 24 hours @ 134°, and it ended up nice & tender. I think any longer & it would have gotten Dry, and much shorter could have still been tough. I saved the Juices for Au Jus to use with my Sammies, so I’m good for a couple days. I think some Horseradish Sauce will be in order.

So I coated the Top Round with CBP, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, and Kosher Salt. Then I added 2 squares of Butter on each side before Double sealing the bag.

4-26—3:30 PM—Brought my SV to 134°, and put this package in the Bath.
4-27—3:30-PM—Remove Package from SV, Dry, season, and sear, while making French Fries in my HotAir Fryer.
4-27—3:55-PM—Slice, Plate, Take Pics, and Eat.


The rest is in the Captions above each Picture.

Thanks for stopping by.

Gonna do some Smoking on Sunday,

Bear



Top Round—2.61 lbs on sale @ $2.88:








No Fat—Not too Tender:







Almost at my 134° Setting:







Thawed & Ready to go—CBP, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, Kosher Salt, and two squares of Butter on each side







Fresh out of SV, after 24 hours:







Not too pretty at this stage:







Looking a little better now:







Started our Fries while the Meat is resting:







Sliced some up for Supper—Very Tender!!







Bear’s Supper (First Helping):







Closer Look:







Sliced the rest up for Roast Beef Sammies:


----------



## gary s

Nice job, Looks good .  Did it turn out like you expected ?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points ----  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

That is fantastic Bear!

It sure didn't take you long to figure that new toy out!

Outstanding for your first try!!!

Point!

Al


----------



## hawkce541

I'm smoking a top round tomorrow.  It looks like you did a hell of a job.


----------



## emuleman

24 hours seems a bit long, but then again I have never attempted or tried to sous vide Top Round. I have cooked beef steaks and Tri Tip at 134 degrees, and it is usually much more pink than yours. Did it taste dry, or were you completely happy with the results?  Asking because I will be attempting this soon, and I was thinking 6-12 hours would be sufficient, but maybe with this cut of meat a longer time is needed?


----------



## Bearcarver

emuleman said:


> 24 hours seems a bit long, but then again I have never attempted or tried to sous vide Top Round. I have cooked beef steaks and Tri Tip at 134 degrees, and it is usually much more pink than yours. Did it taste dry, or were you completely happy with the results?  Asking because I will be attempting this soon, and I was thinking 6-12 hours would be sufficient, but maybe with this cut of meat a longer time is needed?


Yup--It's only slightly Pink, but if you read what I said at the top, I believe I hit it pretty good. I was going for "Tender"

I believe a little longer could have been Dry, and a little less time could have been Tough.

My chart says for tougher cuts, like Top Round---12 to 24 hours at 134° for a 1" thick piece. 

This piece was at least 1 1/2" thick.

I just had 2 Sammies with Horseradish Sauce, about an hour ago, and they were awesome!!

I've done Steaks at 134° for 1.5 and 2 hours, but this isn't a Tender Steak.

I could possibly try 20 or 22 hours, but not 6 to 10 on Top Round.

If someone like you does a Top Round in 6 to 10 hours, and it comes out Tender, I could change my thoughts, because you already know I like the way you show & explain what you do.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## xray

Bear that top round looks good to me! My Weis supermarket usually has buy 1 get 2 free top round/London broil sales.

I bought a few and stuck them in the freezer.  I even seasoned one and threw some butter in the vacuum sealed bag...when I get a chance, it's going frozen right into the water bath.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Well John, now we know what a top round wiuld be like after a hot soak.  Glad to hear it came out real tender--have to admit I had my doubts.

Great job.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks good. It would be nice to eat some Round that was not shoe leather...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Nice job, Looks good .  Did it turn out like you expected ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

It didn't come out like I expected---More like what I hoped for.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


Hawkce541 said:


> I'm smoking a top round tomorrow.  It looks like you did a hell of a job.


Thanks Hawk!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> That is fantastic Bear!
> 
> It sure didn't take you long to figure that new toy out!
> 
> Outstanding for your first try!!!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Al


Thank You Al !!

Still got a lot to learn, but I'll get there.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


Xray said:


> Bear that top round looks good to me! My Weis supermarket usually has buy 1 get 2 free top round/London broil sales.
> 
> I bought a few and stuck them in the freezer. I even seasoned one and threw some butter in the vacuum sealed bag...when I get a chance, it's going frozen right into the water bath.


Thank You!!

Sounds like yours is ready for a Swim!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Well John, now we know what a top round wiuld be like after a hot soak. Glad to hear it came out real tender--have to admit I had my doubts.
> 
> Great job.
> 
> POINTS
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

I had my doubts too, about 6 months ago, but since then I got assurances from "BigMikey" and a few other experienced SV users.

Now all I need is to get the Time & Temps nailed down, and do some accurate Step by Steps with it.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## b-one

A boy and his toys! Tasty looking meal.


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. It would be nice to eat some Round that was not shoe leather...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!

LOL---This is quite a bit different than when my Mother used to Fry Round Steak to Well Done.

Used to come home from school---What's for Supper Mom?? Steak.  Oh no, can't we have Hot Dogs??

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

b-one said:


> A boy and his toys! Tasty looking meal.


Thank You b-one!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## txdvr

bearcarver said:


> *Sous Vide Top Round* (Tender Test)
> 
> Turning a Tough cut of meat into a Tender meal is one of the Main reasons I got this thing, so let's have at it.
> 
> OK Gang, I finally get to test my first Top Round in my “Sous Vide Supreme” oven.
> 
> We found a small Top Round (2.61 lbs) on sale @ $2.88.
> 
> So after a bunch of searching, I came up with my plan, and we think I hit this one pretty good. I gave it 24 hours @ 134°, and it ended up nice & tender. I think any longer & it would have gotten Dry, and much shorter could have still been tough. I saved the Juices for Au Jus to use with my Sammies, so I’m good for a couple days. I think some Horseradish Sauce will be in order.
> 
> 
> So I coated the Top Round with CBP, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, and Kosher Salt. Then I added 2 squares of Butter on each side before Double sealing the bag.
> 
> 4-26—3:30 PM—Brought my SV to 134°, and put this package in the Bath.
> 4-27—3:30-PM—Remove Package from SV, Dry, season, and sear, while making French Fries in my HotAir Fryer.
> 4-27—3:55-PM—Slice, Plate, Take Pics, and Eat.
> 
> 
> The rest is in the Captions above each Picture.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> Gonna do some Smoking on Sunday,
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> Top Round—2.61 lbs on sale @ $2.88:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fat—Not too Tender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost at my 134° Setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thawed & Ready to go—CBP, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, Kosher Salt, and two squares of Butter on each side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh out of SV, after 24 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too pretty at this stage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking a little better now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started our Fries while the Meat is resting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced some up for Supper—Very Tender!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear’s Supper (First Helping):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer Look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced the rest up for Roast Beef Sammies:


----------



## txdvr

Hey Bear, Is this the right cut of meat to try in the Sous Vide that you are talking about?


----------



## Bearcarver

txdvr said:


> Hey Bear, Is this the right cut of meat to try in the Sous Vide that you are talking about?



No---The one you have there is an Eye Round, but that's a Great one for the Sous Vide.
Here's the one I have for Eye Rounds:
*Eye Round in SV* 

And thanks for bringing to my attention that I missed fixing my "Top Round" Step by Step.
I'll try to fix that one tomorrow---Gotta find the Pics.

Bear


----------



## turick

Hey Bear!  It's been a while!  I'm just visiting back to check in on your prime rib instructions from many years ago because I'm smoking two for Christmas :D

Glad to see you're into Sous Vide... it's been my obsession for the past few months.  Just wanted to add my experience with top round -- I just did two last week.  I marinated mine for 24 hours in oil, vinegar, worcestershire, soy sauce, A1, liquid smoke (*gasp*), maggie, garlic, and onion.  I threw it in the SV for 8 hours at 130, then seared it on the grill.  My wife and I were absolutely in love with it.  I wouldn't say it was fork tender, but it was not difficult to chew at all. 

The second one I did, I only marinated for about 15 hours and my wife and I agreed that we liked the flavor much better with the 24 hour marinade.  It seemed like the meat itself didn't have a whole lot of flavor.  With the marinade it turns out like a cross between roast beef and beef jerky.  This is my new favorite cut of beef because it's so lean, it's very low in calories and packed with protein, and I don't get burnt out eating it like I do with ribeyes because of all the fatty richness. 

Anyway, just thought I'd share my experience with a shorter cook time!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Hey Bear!  It's been a while!  I'm just visiting back to check in on your prime rib instructions from many years ago because I'm smoking two for Christmas :D
> 
> Glad to see you're into Sous Vide... it's been my obsession for the past few months.  Just wanted to add my experience with top round -- I just did two last week.  I marinated mine for 24 hours in oil, vinegar, worcestershire, soy sauce, A1, liquid smoke (*gasp*), maggie, garlic, and onion.  I threw it in the SV for 8 hours at 130, then seared it on the grill.  My wife and I were absolutely in love with it.  I wouldn't say it was fork tender, but it was not difficult to chew at all.
> 
> The second one I did, I only marinated for about 15 hours and my wife and I agreed that we liked the flavor much better with the 24 hour marinade.  It seemed like the meat itself didn't have a whole lot of flavor.  With the marinade it turns out like a cross between roast beef and beef jerky.  This is my new favorite cut of beef because it's so lean, it's very low in calories and packed with protein, and I don't get burnt out eating it like I do with ribeyes because of all the fatty richness.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share my experience with a shorter cook time!  Merry Christmas!




That looks Great, Turick!!
Have you tried an "Eye Round" yet, like my Step by Step in Post #19 (above)??
I think You'll like that one even better.
Like.

BTW: Here's a Prime Rib I just posted yesterday:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/50th-wedding-anniversary—prime-rib—hickory-smoked-panned.282442/

Bear


----------



## turick

I haven't, but I just saw some eye of round at the store the other day and almost grabbed it.  Looks like it's even leaner... less calories and slightly higher protein, which is what I'm after so I'll have to give it a shot!


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> I haven't, but I just saw some eye of round at the store the other day and almost grabbed it.  Looks like it's even leaner... less calories and slightly higher protein, which is what I'm after so I'll have to give it a shot!




That Eye Round is my favorite thing to SV, and I find it the best for doing Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy, at a low price.

Bear


----------

